# Cuenta revoluciones con sensor optico



## scoop (Nov 11, 2006)

ANTES que nada te saludo , me gustaria saber como puedo hacer un sensor óptico a base de leds y fotoresistores y de ser posible a base de laser ; que necesito para que la señal que recibe el fotorreceptor sea un pulso de reloj(como lo puedo armar y que necesito utilizar). Para lo que lo necesito es para un "Cuenta revoluciones" hecho con un contador y un decodificador.


----------



## Aristides (Nov 11, 2006)

En el libro "Control Industrial, v1.1" (PDF), encontrarás bastante información:

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/doc_manuales.php


----------



## capitanp (Nov 11, 2006)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/contador-fotoelectrico.htm


----------



## scoop (Nov 22, 2006)

¡¡¡¡¡Muchas gracias!!!!! ARISTIDES y CAPITANP sus links complementaron de maravilla mi proyecto, espero terminarlo pronto para poder publicarlo aquí.


----------



## Aristides (Nov 22, 2006)

OK, si necesitas algo más especifico sobre el tema, no dudes en preguntar.


----------



## scoop (Nov 30, 2006)

Les dejo el cuenta revoluciones probado y funcionando nada mas hizo falta la energía (VCC) y tierra de los circuitos; *en el 4093 es VDD(a 5 volts) pin No. 14 y VSS(a tierra) pin No. 7; en el 74LS90 es VCC pin No. 5 y GND el pin No.10; en el 74LS47 el pin No.8 es GND y el pin No.16 VCC;* con el potenciometro se ajusta la sensibilidad de la fotoresistencia de acuerdo a la luz ambiental.

Si quieres saber sobre la configuración de los contadores para contar en decenas busca las especificaciones técnicas de este en www.alldatashett.com(vienen en inglés).

*Cabe señalar un agradecimiento a APOLLO, THE MASTER COL, ARISTIDES y CAPITANP, que si no me hubiesen auxiliado, no habria acabado a tiempo mi proyecto.*


----------



## Ingcraves (Oct 27, 2008)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/contador-fotoelectrico.htm



Estoy realizando un proyecto de electronica digital, un ascensor que cuenta las personas que entran y salen del ascencor , estaba observando el articulo de contadro fotoelectrico, para el montaje del sensor , pero tengo un problema estoy trabajando con TTl  me podrian decir con que integado de la mailia ttl  reemplazo la  compuerta Schmitt-trigger  (4093b).

MUchas gracias...


----------



## scoop (Oct 27, 2008)

Checate


```
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/17745/PHILIPS/4093B.html
```

en la parte donde dice "Related Electronics Part Number" son con los que lo puedes remplazar nada mas es cosa de que veas bien el data sheet de tu 4093b y el del elegido a remplazar para que sepas la funcionalidad de cada pin y sepas cual comprar, recuerda checar primero los precios que por lo gral. varian dependiendo de la velocidad de respuesta.


----------

